# Switching Gus' food



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hate to do it to him again since I've switched him from what the breeder had him on to Authority grain free puppy, but just ordered some grain free Fromm.
He is ...well, farty.  In the evening when he is sleeping on my lap on the couch he is letting some stinkies hahaha. It's pretty nasty so i'm wondering if his food isnt agreeing with him. He scratches some too. Not a ton and I think some is normal but I can't help but wonder. Plus he has the dreaded tear staining. I'm not a fan of that at all. 
Anyhoo I ordered some Beef fritata and game bird for the crew. The older ones have had it before but i'm so bad about ordering ahead of time before i run out and i can't get it locally. Hope this gets rid of the gas and stuff.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope this works for you! Mine do awesome on Fromm! They love it and have no tear stains!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can relate! Hehe. When I was feeding Orijen Angel had smelly farts! That's how he got his nickname Stinky! Lol! I now feed The Honest Kitchen Embark and Wellness Core Small Bites. He's been on that for a few years now. Sometimes I mix some Fromm ocean formula with it! 

Good luck! I hope it works for him!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is liking his fromm beef fritata!! Normal poops. He didn't let me do the mix old with new gentle switchover though. He ate the fromm and left the old. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*chants* primal primal primal *end,of chant*


----------

